# am fost = have been vs. was



## Zareza

Hello,

Please, could you help me? I want to say: *Am fost în Turcia de două ori* (până acum / în viața mea).

I have two variants:

I have been to Turkey twice.
I was in Turkey twice.

I really do not know what to choose and why.


----------



## farscape

Fără sa intru în detalii de gramatică engleză (întrebarea e potrivită pentru forumul English Only dar sunt sigur că a fost adresată deja), un răspuns simplu este:

I've been to (visited) Turkey only twice so far/in my life

I was in  Turkey last year when this happened.


----------



## Baba May

În primul caz, e posibil ca vorbitorul să mai viziteze Turcia și accentul cade pe ideea de experiență, care se poate repeta, de aceea se și numește _present perfect of experience_. Experiența de a vizita Turcia nu s-a încheiat.

În al doilea caz, se subînțelege că vorbitorul se referă la o perioadă încheiată sau clar definită din trecut: last year, in 2016, when I was a child etc. Poate să mai viziteze Turcia, dar accentul nu este pe experiența de a o vizita, ci pe faptul că a fost acolo la un moment dat în trecut.

Deși se traduc la fel în română, au sensuri diferite în engleză.


----------



## farscape

Ca sa ilustreze nuanțele problemei mai bine și să reafirm sugestia pentru forumul EO, iată un exemplu în care ambele forme sunt folosite:

I have been to Ankara twice so far. I was there two years ago.

Pentru OP, forumul EO e foarte strict cu regulile, use the Search function first 🙂


----------



## Zareza

Ce înseamnă OP?

I used the Search function first, dar nu am găsit ce căutam. De aceea am venit aici.


----------



## farscape

Original Poster, adică dumneata 🙂 sau thread starter.

Am sugerat întâi Search în EO pentru că moderatorii EO sunt foarte severi și nu tolerează abateri de la regulile forumului (din cauza numărului mare de postări).

Folosind "present perfect experience" (de la Baba May) pentru query, am găsit 13 pagini de rezultate în EO, subiectul e cam vast, zic eu.

Cel mai bun ajutor pe care pot să-l dau este dacă am un context bine definit pentru traducere dar pentru gramatică tot la EO m-aș duce.


----------



## Zareza

Nu am scris cuvintele potrivite la Search și nu am primit un rezultat satisfăcător. Cred că totul ține de experiență.


----------

